# need some nike boot help??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

tried on some vapens today, a 9.5 my toes were barely cramped at the end..and the 10 fit perfect!! do these boots pack out much to where the 9.5 might fit me perfect after a few days riding??? the shop guy said they pack out 1/2 a size usually...but wna get others opnions first


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pack out like a full size if not more they're fucking crap. Seriously leave the snowboard boots to the professionals Nike has no clue what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pack out like a full size if not more they're fucking crap. Seriously leave the snowboard boots to the professionals Nike has no clue what the fuck they're doing.


dang really?? im on 32 TM2s now, but the nike were just so compfortable i wna give them a try...i love my 32s thoughs..just thought id try the nike instead of buying new tm2


----------



## swissarmybottle (Jan 16, 2012)

have only 15ish days on my nike DKs... i normally wear a 9.5 nike shoe, so i bought the 9.5 nike DK. it was tight cramped at the toe for a while at first, but it finally started packing out after about 10 days


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently bought the vapens and i am a size 10.5 U.S. shoe size. The guy gave me a 11 and it fit perfectly


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought my zf1's a half size smaller than my Nike SB shoes. They packed out to fit perfectly


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought my vapens last year. They fit quite tight at the board shop; I got them in size 10, but normally I wear a 11 shoe (Street size.) they packed out perfectly and I loved them; they are comfy for sure, reasonably stiff, but I thought they were great for everything. Yeah, I'm not into Nike that much, but I sure like these boots! Unfortunately, my last snow season was cut short because of concussion/medical reasons, and I only wore them about 10-12 times.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

huckit said:


> I bought my vapens last year. They fit quite tight at the board shop; I got them in size 10, but normally I wear a 11 shoe (Street size.) they packed out perfectly and I loved them; they are comfy for sure, reasonably stiff, but I thought they were great for everything. Yeah, I'm not into Nike that much, but I sure like these boots! Unfortunately, my last snow season was cut short because of concussion/medical reasons, and I only wore them about 10-12 times.


Ok, now i'm a bit confused on who's review i should take more into consideration. The one guy said he bought the same size boots that are the same as his shoe size and they packed out fine. The other person said he got a half size bigger and they fit him perfectly. But now you're saying you got a whole size smaller and they packed out fine. So can anyone clear up a little better if it's better to get the same size as your shoe or go up half a size. 

I'm most likely going to have to go try some on, but knowing in advance would help save some time.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

You're going to want your boots to fit tight. Your street shoe size might not be a good reference because of brand/style differences. You don't want your foot to be slipping in your boot, but you don't want them to be cutting of your blood circulation either. When you try them on, your toes should touch the end of the boot. In my case, the vapens I got were 1/2 of a size SMALLER than my normal shoes. They do pack out a half inch or so, and it shouldn't take too long for you to break them in. I'm thinking that if you get a size larger, they might pack out too much, and then your foot might start slipping. Good luck, I hope this helps.

In my earlier post, I said I'm a size 11. I change between 10.5 and 11.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say definitely a half size smaller. They should fit very snugly at first. I know 4 other people with Nike boots and we all bought a half size down


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pack out like a full size if not more they're fucking crap. Seriously leave the snowboard boots to the professionals Nike has no clue what the fuck they're doing.


That's what I was gonna say, only nicer... After I purchased my first two set of boots based on looks, I'll be sure to never make that mistake ever again. 

Get whatever boots feel best, not what boots look "cool"


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Just because you bought Nike's based on looks doesn't mean everyone did. My Nike's are by far the most comfortable boot I've ever owned in 12 years of riding


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys think ill go with the 9.5 then, if i dont still with my 32s for a bit longer


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

You won't regret the Vapen. Im a 10.5 to 11 even in sneakers and dress shoes. Got Nike Kaijus a year ago in size 9.5----that is 1 size smaller. At first very tight now almost perfect. Downsizing to half a size would be perfect.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

My ZF1's look like a turd, seriously they're navy green throughout for the most part. I don't care because I picked them up with green superfeet + tax for only $150 new. I've recently got some k2 t1's for a stiffer boot on the days I'm doing steeper stuff but for the park, and 90% of the mountain, the nike's are incredible. Never any pressure points, dry, and almost too warm to the point where I have to wear thin socks on average cold days (20-30f) or my feet might sweat lol. After 20 days they still look great. Another thing I noticed was the amount of board feel you get out of them. After trying my ride boots back on, I felt like I was maneuvering a plank compared to how well I could feel the board with these. Only thing I don't like is they can take a bit to put on sometimes because of the internal ankle harness but once there on they're good to go the rest the day.

Most people either love Nike boots or hate them, definitely try before you buy or make sure there's a good return policy if buying online.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am not sure about my Nike's I had ZF-1's last year and they never packed out tight all season. Got Vapens this year and heat molded the liners fit great but tried them on today with new bindings to check fit and they were crushing my feet again, putting them to sleep! I am about to take them back and get 32's.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I once bought a pair of Nikes and I am a HATER now. IMO Nike makes the most horrible boots. I HATE THEM SO MUCH. They fucked up my riding.

Those boots hurt like hell and I gave them enough days to break in. My feet were constantly freezing. I bought them because they were only 30 dollars at the Nike outlet and fit good.

Those were the worst boots I ever had. I think they suck and I will never buy Nike boots again. I have owned probably about 8 pairs of snowboard boots and even some shitty ones. The Nike boots were worse than some dated airwalks I bought on Ebay for 6 dollars.

I had Zoom Force 1s. Nike should quit snowboard boots


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Quite an odd spectrum of replies here, this is the first place I've seen anyone who wasn't absolutely in love with their Nike boots.

I bought a pair of Vapens last year, got size 10 because that's all they had near my size and I needed boots right then. My actual size is 10.5, I sometimes wear 11 for casual/street shoes and occasionally size down to 10 for cleats or running shoes. Anyway, when I first put them on they were awfully tight, but I wore them all evening around the house for a few nights, and then on the ride up from SC to WV, and I honestly forgot I was wearing snowboard boots a few times. Seriously, these things are as comfortable as my Jordans, you can wear 'em all day as long as your feet don't get too warm. The 10's didn't really pack out, as much as they expanded just enough in certain areas while still having a nice snug fit overall. If I sit with my feet propped up high for an extended period of time, they start to feel a little tight, but I love the snug-ness.

To sum it up, I got Vapens a half-size down from what I normally wear, and wore them as much as possible before my first trip in them. They are now as comfortable as basketball shoes, give great board feel, are nice and light (as far as snowboard boots go), and have a comfortably snug fit (they feel like they're a bit small when you're first putting them on, but within a few minutes you forget you're wearing them). I can't recommend them enough, and yes, go one half-size down.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I once bought a pair of Nikes and I am a HATER now. IMO Nike makes the most horrible boots. I HATE THEM SO MUCH. They fucked up my riding.
> 
> Those boots hurt like hell and I gave them enough days to break in. My feet were constantly freezing. *I bought them because they were only 30 dollars at the Nike outlet and fit good.*
> 
> ...


Well that's probably why you hated them, buying them because they were a "cheap deal".

And "fit good" (lol) is a relative term.

Nikes probably don't fit your foot as well as some other boots, that you neglected to try on. Your fault, not Nike's. They make the best boots on the market, IF YOUR FEET FIT THEIR BOOTS.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

The Nike outlet here sells a lot of snowboard boots.

I know another person who has the same hatred as me. I have heard from talking to other people on the mountain they had the same experience. A lot of people buy boots at the Nike Outlet and hate them. I don't think they are the best boots at all.

I never heard of people hating boots from snowboard companies as much as Nike boots. Nike boots get a lot of hate. I do know some people who claim to like them. If a boot is good, most people will like them.

The boots were cheap because they were the last size left in May. I wear a women's 5 and if the shop even bothers carrying that size, it's normally the last one sold. I have not paid more than 80 dollars in years for boots because of this. I was not trying on other boots because those fit and were very affordable. I paid 50 for my previous pair and those were epic.

I know how boots are suppose to fit. The boots hurt and made my feet cold. I had to adjust my bindings for the Nikes. They were slimmer. I think this is why I hate them. The other boots I have owned were much chunkier which I am thinking gave my feet more support and insulation.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> The Nike outlet here sells a lot of snowboard boots.
> 
> I know another person who has the same hatred as me. I have heard from talking to other people on the mountain they had the same experience. A lot of people buy boots at the Nike Outlet and hate them. I don't think they are the best boots at all.


Agree with me on this, Nike is the "hot" name in snowboard boots right now. Everyone wants them. Not everyones' feet will fit into their boots, but when people hear "Nike boots! Outlet! Cheap, cheap prices!" and run to buy them regardless of fit, there will be a decent amount of people whose feet don't fit the boot, and then will complain about them.



> I never heard of people hating boots from snowboard companies as much as Nike boots. Nike boots get a lot of hate. I do know some people who claim to like them. If a boot is good, most people will like them.


Like I said, Nike is a huge name in snowboarding footwear right now. A bigger name equals more boots sold, which in turn increases the chance for people to dislike the boots for whatever reason, and tell people about their experiences. 



> The boots were cheap because they were the last size left in May. I wear a women's 5 and if the shop even bothers carrying that size, it's normally the last one sold. I have not paid more than 80 dollars in years for boots because of this. I was not trying on other boots because those fit and were very affordable. I paid 50 for my previous pair and those were epic.


That's your problem. You should have tried on at least some other boots to see if the ZF1s were the best for your feet. You do realize that many companies make a size 5 woman's boot? And that ALL those boots vary in shape, size, and fitment?



> I know how boots are suppose to fit. The boots hurt and made my feet cold. I had to adjust my bindings for the Nikes. They were slimmer. I think this is why I hate them. The other boots I have owned were much chunkier which I am thinking gave my feet more support and insulation.


Clearly you do not know how boots are supposed to fit, otherwise you would've avoided Nikes and gone with another, better fitting boot.

Go into your local shop and get fitted for a proper pair of boots.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

I got a pair of DKs this year. I am coming off Ion's which i liked, but I wanted something softer. Used them on opening day with no issues, loved the flex of them. I was a skeptic, but after trying them on and riding them they were exactly what I was looking for. Not sure how long they are gonna last according to some feedback I have seen in this thread, but I figured I would find out instead hating via hearsay.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the Nikes, they are a comfy boot that lasts longer than the average boot. I know quite a few very experienced riders who have put 100+ days on them with no issues. I tried to hate on them when they entered the industry, even gave Danny no end of shit when he signed with them. I stayed away from them until 2 seasons ago and finally got a pair of Kaijus to test, instant love. I held on to them after testing and have put many, many days on them since. 

As far as them being an outside company trying to break into our industry: K2 and Ride are owned by a giant conglomerate with no action sports background, Vans is a boat shoe company owned by Vanity Fair, Thirty-Two is a skate shoe company, Salomon is a ski company, DC is a skate clothing company (droors) that is now owned by a surf clothing company... There are very few snowboard specific companies making boots, and those that are either make shit boots or hire people from companies like Nike to help develop the technology. 

The truth is that Nike has a long history of making shoes and boots for a large base of applications. Nike is not afraid to throw money at product development. They had a rocky start with some horrible liners but instead of dying they completely revamped the entire liner, with great success. The best part of the whole Nike boot is that every other stagnant boot manufacturer has had to step up their game over the last few seasons to compete for customers. 

I'm back in Vans for the most part this season and truly miss my Nikes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

duh said:


> I like the Nikes, they are a comfy boot that lasts longer than the average boot. I know quite a few very experienced riders who have put 100+ days on them with no issues. I tried to hate on them when they entered the industry, even gave Danny no end of shit when he signed with them. I stayed away from them until 2 seasons ago and finally got a pair of Kaijus to test, instant love. I held on to them after testing and have put many, many days on them since.
> 
> As far as them being an outside company trying to break into our industry: K2 and Ride are owned by a giant conglomerate with no action sports background, Vans is a boat shoe company owned by Vanity Fair, Thirty-Two is a skate shoe company, Salomon is a ski company, DC is a skate clothing company (droors) that is now owned by a surf clothing company... There are very few snowboard specific companies making boots, and those that are either make shit boots or hire people from companies like Nike to help develop the technology.
> 
> ...


Bahaha they last long. They're made of cardboard. They do not last. Everyone I know blows them apart in 60 days.

K2 has no sporting background? They got their start making skis... Their parent company started by making sleeping bags. Nice try there. Ride started as an independent brand. Vans did start off with a boat shoe yeah, but they didn't start making real money till Dogtown got ahold of the Era's. Their legitimate heritage is skate shoes. And since when is starting as a skate shoe company before boots a bad thing? Did snowboarding not evolve from skating?
Salomon, fine. Maybe read THIS though, and they make some of the best boots on the market with one of the most universal fits. I sell more Salomon's than anything else. Including Nikes. I can literally say nothing, and just put them in whatever Nike they ask for and then a Salomon and 9 times out of 10 they'll pick Salomon. Oh and I guess you'll have to boycott Volcom now as they're owned by Prada.

Nike learned with SB that they don't necessarily need to make a great product to sell it. It has a swoosh, it will sell. 

I have some Ites sitting here in front of me. They DO NOT look or feel like a $400 boot. Traditional laces for fucks sake, are you shitting me? Traditional laces on a $400 boot? Wanna know what a $400 boot should get you? Go look at Deeluxe Spark XV's. Or Flow Hylites which give you zonal boa AND zonal liner lacing. K2 Thraxis that gives you dual zone and boa Conda. Not to mention I've had to re-lace and replace the locks on I think 6 or 7 pairs of this years Nikes already. I welcome Adidas cause they'll kick Nike in the ass, and Nike needs a kick in the ass.

Nike's outerwear is great though.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

In case you don't know who owns K2 and Ride (as well as many others) here you go: Jarden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

My point is that most of the players in the boot market right now started in other industries and saw oppurtunity to cash in on the snowboarding bandwagon. Nike has just as much right to make snowboard products as any company that makes boat shoes, skate shoes, jars or any other damned thing for that matter. And yes the boots will last 100+ days. Too many of my friends have gotten that many days of serious riding for me to think anything else. 

As far as laces on a four hundred dollar boot goes, yes please. I've ridden about every different take on alternative lacing devices and still stand firm that laces are the best. Some of the current crop of full lace boots with boa in the heels such as the Vans Reverb and the DC Kush are pretty promising though. Too bad Boa changes their dials every couple years and somehow manages to make each generation less user friendly from a repair aspect. So for me laces are still the superior option and I would demand it of a $400 dollar boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know who Jarden is. They made sleeping bags.

And you talk about "cashing in". When K2 Started they saw instantly that they had to run the snowboard side completely independent of the ski side. If you read the article I posted you know that Salomon Snowboards got its start with Brad Stewart, who also helped start Morrow. As I stated already, though they may be owned by Jaden now, Ride began as an independent snowboard brand. Skate shoe brands cashing in? If you're a snowboarder that doesn't skate you're missing something. And back when all these companies were popping up, they're pro's skated first. Why wouldn't they make the jump to snowboard boots. 

I don't give a shit that Nike wants to get into the market. Did you not see my comment on Adidas? I welcome them. And I do so cause I trust them to make a great product. My problem with Nike is they aren't selling a good boot, they're selling swooshes. If they jumped in with a great boot that pushed the boot market I'd be all for it. But they aren't. I like the brand. I do my long runs in Free's and they make my favorite running shorts. They made some of the best hockey skates I ever owned. But they don't seem to have bothered to learn what makes a good snowboard boot.

As for boa, they've been easy to replace as long as I've ever had them. And this latest dial doesn't even need a tool.

I'm not necessarily knocking laces as a whole. I still have some laced boots and really like them, but the only difference between the Kaiju and Ites is the adjustable stiffness. Leave laces on the Kaiju and do a fast lace on the Ites. Part of a boots cost is lacing systems, being that Ites are traditional lace (which is cheap as shit to make) they should not be $400. You get all the same construction, except better built, and features minus the honestly superfluous adjustable stiffness from every other $400 boot but they're using some sort of more-expensive-to-manufacture fast lace system. Where then is the extra cost of the Ites or Kaijus?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

traditional laces > everything else.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

jcam1981 said:


> I am not sure about my Nike's I had ZF-1's last year and they never packed out tight all season. Got Vapens this year and heat molded the liners fit great but tried them on today with new bindings to check fit and they were crushing my feet again, putting them to sleep! I am about to take them back and get 32's.


The nike liners expand back to the the original shape a little over time. If they fitted fine at one point, they probably will again. Unless your feet have grown.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Slush Puppie said:


> The nike liners expand back to the the original shape a little over time. If they fitted fine at one point, they probably will again. Unless your feet have grown.


How is this a good thing? Shouldn't a heat moldable liner stay molded?



Alkasquawlik said:


> traditional laces > everything else.


Nearly the entire snowboard market disagrees with you, so....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Nearly the entire snowboard market disagrees with you, so....


I couldn't caer less what the "entire snowboard market" agrees or disagrees with haha, I like traditional laces. The only reason there are so many speed lacing systems out there, is because they're easy to sell and people are lazy. Our entire women's boot line is BOA, since girls love them and they're such an easy sell to beginner/intermediate riders. The only boot womens boot we have that isn't a speed lacing system is the women's Vapen, and it's one of the most popular boots. Same thing with men, the traditional laced Lashed and the Nike boots are our best selling boots. What was the statistic again, 95% of people who snowboard go between 5-10 days in a year. Of course people like that are going to enjoy BOA/Fasttrack/Speedzone, and I can see why.

I, for one, am glad Nike makes a high end boot that still adheres to a traditional lacing system. It's one major factor in why I choose to ride them.
I broke a pair of BOA bindings on a wakeboard when they first came out, and will never ever ride a pair of boots with them for that reason. I was never a fan of Speedzone, and can lace up my boots just as fast, so found no reason to switch. Have fun that day your BOA or SZ laces break, and your day is shot. I can go into the pro shop and buy $5 B Bomber laces and be back on the hill in 10 minutes.

But ya, fuck paying $300-400 a boot and being forced into some stupid lacing system. Obviously there's a market demand for it, or Nike wouldn't be doing so well. I guess the market does agree with me..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have yet to pull out a Nike for someone cause they had them before and want them again. And every time I put some one in a Nike I either sell them a 32 or a Salomon instead, by their choice. Usually Salomon. 

Boa stays tight, is easier to adjust on the mountain, and stronger. I don't know if you have a problem lacing Boa's, cause I don't. And any shop that sells them should have replacement parts and it takes about 5-10 minutes. I replace less boa laces than traditionals. If I was really worried about it I'd just carry them with me and with the new tool less system I can do it on the mountain on the fly.

And again, I've already had to replace numerous laces and shell locks on our Nikes. So apparently they aren't that durable.

I'm over debating Nike for now though, you just can't get it through your head that they sell cause they have a Swoosh on them. We'll wait till Adidas come out and see what happens.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

You sell more Salomon boots because you like salomon more! I just picked up last years DKs and they are a little wider then the ZF1 and vapen so I couldn't be more happier.



Nivek said:


> I sell more Salomon's than anything else. Including Nikes. I can literally say nothing, and just put them in whatever Nike they ask for and then a Salomon and 9 times out of 10 they'll pick Salomon. Oh and I guess you'll have to boycott Volcom now as they're owned by Prada.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

You sell more Salomon boots because you like salomon more! I just picked up last years DKs and they are a little wider then the ZF1 and vapen so I couldn't be more happier.



Nivek said:


> I sell more Salomon's than anything else. Including Nikes. I can literally say nothing, and just put them in whatever Nike they ask for and then a Salomon and 9 times out of 10 they'll pick Salomon. Oh and I guess you'll have to boycott Volcom now as they're owned by Prada.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Nivek said:


> How is this a good thing? Shouldn't a heat moldable liner stay molded?


Yeah, not saying it's a good thing, just something I noticed. Probably something to do with them supposedly being re-heatmouldable. Though "re-heatmouldable" is likely just the term that the Marketing dept uses for Foam That Wont Stay Put (TM)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jcam1981 said:


> You sell more Salomon boots because you like salomon more! I just picked up last years DKs and they are a little wider then the ZF1 and vapen so I couldn't be more happier.


Yes beacause with sheer will power I can make a boot fit better. And for the record the only thing I can comment on Salomon is my customer feedback. The dont fit me at all so Ive never worn them. I sell more Salomon cause they fit people better.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yes beacause with sheer will power I can make a boot fit better. And for the record the only thing I can comment on Salomon is my customer feedback. The dont fit me at all so Ive never worn them. I sell more Salomon cause they fit people better.


Retail stories like this always interest me. I truly beleive that it has nothing to do with what you actually say to the customer, more about body language when showing different boots. At our shop we have had the exact opposite results with some pretty crazy results from a retail standpoint. For the last 2 seasons most customers who try on the Kaiju end up in that boot here. To the point of a $350 boot outselling every other boot on the wall by at least double.

Similar to the Flow/Gnu performance at different shops. When you as a salesman believe in a product you approach the whole sale differently in your body language. A shrug of the shoulders or weird facial expression can turn somebody onto or off of a product better than any pre-rehearsed sales speech every time.

Nike is our all time best received and best selling boot brand, for our customers. The management team here has all been riding them for a few season now and have each put over a hundred days of hard riding on their boots.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pack out like a full size if not more they're fucking crap. Seriously leave the snowboard boots to the professionals Nike has no clue what the fuck they're doing.


This couldn't be more wrong. I love my Zoom Forces, true to size, love 'em.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Yes beacause with sheer will power I can make a boot fit better. And for the record the only thing I can comment on Salomon is my customer feedback. The dont fit me at all so Ive never worn them. I sell more Salomon cause they fit people better.


One question, do you get flow from K2 or Salomon?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

P3 Mammoth said:


> Retail stories like this always interest me. I truly beleive that it has nothing to do with what you actually say to the customer, more about body language when showing different boots. At our shop we have had the exact opposite results with some pretty crazy results from a retail standpoint. For the last 2 seasons most customers who try on the Kaiju end up in that boot here. To the point of a $350 boot outselling every other boot on the wall by at least double.
> 
> Similar to the Flow/Gnu performance at different shops. When you as a salesman believe in a product you approach the whole sale differently in your body language. A shrug of the shoulders or weird facial expression can turn somebody onto or off of a product better than any pre-rehearsed sales speech every time.
> 
> Nike is our all time best received and best selling boot brand, for our customers. The management team here has all been riding them for a few season now and have each put over a hundred days of hard riding on their boots.


And yup, agree with this.

I sell the most Nike boots, by far, than any other boot on the shelf. Why? Because I push the product. If the boot doesn't fit, it doesn't fit, but you can generally sway a person's opinion one way or another on similar products by hyping up one or the other.


----------

